# UPS giving trouble



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2013)

*Problem:
1.Computer restarts whenever there is a voltage fluctuation.
2.Most of the time when power goes computer restarts and gives back up.*

I have the APC UPS with me which off late is giving me problems. Whenever power goes the computer restarts there is some kind of sound which leads to the computer getting restarted. Earlier whenever power goes it would have the PC on so that I could turn it off. But now everytime the power goes it seems to restart my PC.

Can you guys suggest what could be the problem?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 25, 2013)

I 2 had similar prooblem , when power goes , PC reboots auto then i get backup 

COntact APC UPS support   , they have Best service 


ajayritik said:


> I have the APC UPS with me which off late is giving me problems. Whenever power goes the computer restarts there is some kind of sound which leads to the computer getting restarted. Earlier whenever power goes it would have the PC on so that I could turn it off. But now everytime the power goes it seems to restart my PC.
> 
> Can you guys suggest what could be the problem?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys this problem has started to haunt me again. Whenever there is a voltage fluctuation the system restarts by itself. When I called the APC Suppor they said that the problem could be with the SMPS. Any ideas/suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys this problem has started to haunt me again. Whenever there is a voltage fluctuation the system restarts by itself. When I called the APC Suppor they said that the problem could be with the SMPS. Any ideas/suggestions will be appreciated!



post your pc specs and the model of apc ups...
is ur ups in warranty? when did u buy it and from how many days are you experiencing problem?


----------



## ratul (Jun 26, 2013)

If it's under warranty, call them, their service is quick and good...
btw, do as kARTechnology said, post your pc specs, as i have heard that some PSU's aren't compatible with some APC models, which leads to this type of problem..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> post your pc specs and the model of apc ups...
> is ur ups in warranty? when did u buy it and from how many days are you experiencing problem?


UPS is not under Warrranty and the Model for APC UPS is Back UPS ES 500.
I bought it in 2009. The problem started couple of months back. By Specs what all details you would need to help me?


ratul said:


> If it's under warranty, call them, their service is quick and good...
> btw, do as kARTechnology said, post your pc specs, as i have heard that some PSU's aren't compatible with some APC models, which leads to this type of problem..


I have been using the same PC for almost 3 years now with the same UPS the only thing is I have added couple of additional HDD's which my cousin says is not good.


----------



## love_muddas (Jun 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I have the APC UPS with me which off late is giving me problems. Whenever power goes the computer restarts there is some kind of sound which leads to the computer getting restarted. Earlier whenever power goes it would have the PC on so that I could turn it off. But now everytime the power goes it seems to restart my PC.
> 
> Can you guys suggest what could be the problem?[/QUOTE
> 
> during power cuts if your PC gets restarted and if you can use your PC after the restart using only the UPS backup(during power cuts), then its time to change your old SMPS. and if you cant use your PC during power cuts using your UPS then its time to change the UPS battery or you can buy a new UPS..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys any more ideas?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2013)

which PSU do you have?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 28, 2013)

sam said:


> which PSU do you have?



Enter


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Enter



APC was right about the problem. it is definitely related to the PSU.



ajayritik said:


> Whenever there is a voltage fluctuation the system restarts by itself. When I called the APC Suppor they said that the problem could be with the SMPS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Enter



Whether its a PSU problem or not, you ARE advised to get a better PSU. ANd post your full config.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 29, 2013)

sam said:


> APC was right about the problem. it is definitely related to the PSU.



True... 
Those service engineers who came to replace battery told that *assembled computers* wont work... Only branded(Dell, hcl,etc)
After that they told cheap local PSU won't work properly with APC....


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 2, 2013)

sam said:


> APC was right about the problem. it is definitely related to the PSU.


Me adding additional HDD's wouldn't cause this problem right?


harshilsharma63 said:


> Whether its a PSU problem or not, you ARE advised to get a better PSU. ANd post your full config.


What config?


kARTechnology said:


> True...
> Those service engineers who came to replace battery told that *assembled computers* wont work... Only branded(Dell, hcl,etc)
> After that they told cheap local PSU won't work properly with APC....


I see most of the people I know having assembled PC's. This seems to be a vague reason. Infact I have been using an assembled PC for over a decade now.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh please at least listen to people and give your complete Config here.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 13, 2013)

I have the following devices connected 
1. One 500 GB SATA HDD
2. Two 250 GB SATA HDD
3. One 80 GB IDE HDD

Apart from this I have USB 3.0 External Card installed as additional add on card.

This problem still continues. If there is even a slightest voltage fluctuation the computer restarts.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 13, 2013)

dude,

pls try to understand the problem lies within u:
we are not able to see your PC physically, hence give us as much info as possible regarding it 

Processor=
motherboard=
RAM=
SMPS=
HDD=
UPS=

PLS GIVE FULL MAKE & MODEL ,for example:

Processor: INTEL i3 3220, 3.3 Ghz
motherboard: gigabyte B75MD3H
RAM: CORSAIR or GSKILL 1600Mhz
SMPS:Corsair GS600 600w
HDD:SEAGATE or WESTERN DIGITAL SATA /IDE

All the make & model will be given in a SOFTWARE called CPU-Z. Download and install it and then paste the pics of each TAB here so that we can see your PC through those info.

If u r lazy to do all these, *HOW CAN U EXPECT US TO HELP YOU*


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 14, 2013)

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/4171/m1wy.png


*img819.imageshack.us/img819/341/mdka.jpg


*img21.imageshack.us/img21/5917/r8gm.jpg



*img849.imageshack.us/img849/3584/ul0x.jpg


*img32.imageshack.us/img32/7903/byiu.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*HDD:*Seagate all of them
*UPS:*APC BackUPS ES 500
SMPS:Enter

Guys, I have posted whatever you had asked me. 
Can anyone help me now?


----------



## d3p (Jul 16, 2013)

Just power the smps through ups and disconnect all the loads like hdd, motherboard, Gpu and rest which are connected to psu.

If the ups fail then try hooking up only your monitor without the psu with ups. If it still trips then ups is faulty otherwise throw your psu out of your cabinet.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 16, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Me adding additional HDD's wouldn't cause this problem right?
> 
> What config?
> 
> .



by config they mean to say your desktop computers components
what CPU do you have
hom many Hard drivers
which graphics card is intalled
I would suggest you to buy a new UPS and Power supply for your computer.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 16, 2013)

d3p said:


> Just power the smps through ups and disconnect all the loads like hdd, motherboard, Gpu and rest which are connected to psu.
> 
> If the ups fail then try hooking up only your monitor without the psu with ups. If it still trips then ups is faulty otherwise throw your psu out of your cabinet.


Thanks Much! Will try this out. But as I said will have to wait for some voltage fluctuation. That is when the problem triggers.



Gollum said:


> by config they mean to say your desktop computers components
> what CPU do you have
> hom many Hard drivers
> which graphics card is intalled
> I would suggest you to buy a new UPS and Power supply for your computer.



CPU= Core2 DUO 2.13 GHZ
Motherboard=Intel G965RY
Onboard Graphics
One USB 3.0 PCI Card.


----------



## d3p (Jul 16, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks Much! Will try this out. But as I said will have to wait for some voltage fluctuation. That is when the problem triggers.
> 
> CPU= Core2 DUO 2.13 GHZ
> Motherboard=Intel G965RY
> ...



You can simulate the Voltage fluctuation, by switching ON & OFF the mains either from the MCB or from switch board.

Make sure, you have a spare Fuse lying around.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm also have the same problem. My PC also get restarted during power cut . I also found out the solution. My UPS doesn't have the power to drive my computer at full load. So I upgraded my ups from 600 VA to 1100 VA. Now the system works fine. May be this will help you.


----------



## d3p (Jul 17, 2013)

alienempire said:


> I'm also have the same problem. My PC also get restarted during power cut . I also found out the solution. My UPS doesn't have the power to drive my computer at full load. So I upgraded my ups from 600 VA to 1100 VA. Now the system works fine. May be this will help you.



Getting an APC1.1Kva is not always the solution here. Your case might be different from OP, since the config mentioned by OP is not so power hungry & addition of few more HDD inside the cabinet won't load more than 3-8watts into the total power consumption.

*@OP* : Are you connecting your monitor to your UPS ?? If yes, which Monitor ?? Post the monitor details too. If its a CRT, then either you have to live with it or upgrade something bigger.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 17, 2013)

d3p said:


> You can simulate the Voltage fluctuation, by switching ON & OFF the mains either from the MCB or from switch board.
> 
> Make sure, you have a spare Fuse lying around.


I wanted to post this and you already suggested the same. Thanks much. But sorry I'm very noob when it comes to electricity terms etc what about the fuse? Why would I need that for?


d3p said:


> *@OP* : Are you connecting your monitor to your UPS ?? If yes, which Monitor ?? Post the monitor details too. If its a CRT, then either you have to live with it or upgrade something bigger.


Yes. I'm connecting my monitor which is Dell. Dell ST2220 M LCD Monitor. From yesterday night I had one power cut and twice voltage fluctuations and 2 out of the three times system has restarted. Only once it hasn't.


----------



## d3p (Jul 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I wanted to post this and you already suggested the same. Thanks much. But sorry I'm very noob when it comes to electricity terms etc what about the fuse? Why would I need that for?



"Fuse is a piece of wire of a material with a very low melting point. When a high current flows through the circuit due to Overloading or a Short circuit , the wires gets heated and melts. As a result, the circuit is broken and current stops flowing"



ajayritik said:


> Yes. I'm connecting my monitor which is Dell. Dell ST2220 M LCD Monitor. From yesterday night I had one power cut and twice voltage fluctuations and 2 out of the three times system has restarted. Only once it hasn't.



At Max your LCD/LED Monitor can load upto 30w, which is ok upto some extent.

From your Config details, i feel the total power consumed by your PC will be roughly from 200w - 300w [depending on the loads & usage]


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 17, 2013)

d3p said:


> You can simulate the Voltage fluctuation, *by switching ON & OFF the mains either from switch board*.


Should I try this?


----------



## d3p (Jul 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Should I try this?



Yes..its absolutely safe. But becareful not to wear wet clothes or wet hands, while performing so. Better to wear a leather shoes/chappal or any isolator between you & your feets touching the ground or floor.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 17, 2013)

d3p said:


> Yes..its absolutely safe. But becareful not to wear wet clothes or wet hands, while performing so. Better to wear a leather shoes/chappal or any isolator between you & your feets touching the ground or floor.



*Just power the smps through ups and disconnect all the loads like hdd, motherboard, Gpu and rest which are connected to psu.
*
This is what you had suggested right?


----------



## d3p (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, Connect only the PSU to UPS & disconnect the rest from it.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok will try this out and let you know

Arey ico tu kahan ka rehne wala hai? Delhi ya Bangalore. Aur tere avatar mein Prem Chopra kyu hai?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm little wary of trying this. Is there anything else that I can try?


----------



## d3p (Jul 24, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I'm little wary of trying this. Is there anything else that I can try?



Use your Switch from the switch board.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 25, 2013)

Frnd, how old is ur ups and its battery.....
i think ur ups battery has ran out and is unable to bear instant fluctuation.....


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 26, 2013)

Ashok Verma said:


> Frnd, how old is ur ups and its battery.....
> i think ur ups battery has ran out and is unable to bear instant fluctuation.....



I got this troubleshooted with online UPS customer rep and he was saying problem may be with the Power supply i.e. SMPS rather than the UPS. The battery was last replaced over an year ago.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok... Thats good... And u didn't mentioned u replaced battery last yr. thats y i doubted it....

Now ur problem solved...!!! Enjoy.... Which psu did u own now...?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok guys just wanted to check if any more people out here can help me on this.

*Problem: 
1.Computer restarts whenever there is a voltage fluctuation.
2.Most of the time when power goes computer restarts and gives back up.*


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> *Problem:
> 1.Computer restarts whenever there is a voltage fluctuation.*



Obviously, Either your UPS is faulty or SMPS. Hence can't able to handle the power required to keep the PC on.



ajayritik said:


> *Problem:
> 2.Most of the time when power goes computer restarts and gives back up.*



^ This..I couldn't understand. Computer Restarts & Gives Power Back Up ??? WTF !!

If you mean, your computer restarts due to fluctuation in power source. Then there's an option in BIOS to Turn Off "PC restart due to Power Failure".


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 6, 2013)

I had the UPS shown at an APC Service center. Initially the guy said the problem could be with transformer and the battery but later confirmed that the problem is with the battery and it would cost Rs 1300. Should I go ahead with getting it fixed or should I buy a newer UPS.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 7, 2013)

Guys I had the UPS disconnected and had the PC connected to the power source via Surge Protector and when there was a voltage fluctuation my PC restarted. Could this be due to SMPS?


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 7, 2013)

Can be
But most PCs do restart during fluctuations, so an UPS is always recommended.

There's no point in spebding 1.3k for ur UPS. Get a new APC for ~2k.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2013)

If you have good enough PSU then it can't handle minor surges but a UPS is recommended. Anyway, don't spend 1300 on battery. Just get a new UPS, you get battery+new UPS+Warranty. Its a win win situation.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2013)

Even I was thinking about the same. But would my UPS solve the problem of fluctuation in voltage?

One of my friends said that the battery would cost around Rs 700. Should I have this replaced myself?

Guys can someone please help me need to get this fixed ASAP. 
Is it ok to have the Battery replaced which would cost Rs 700.

*Guys please advice whether it's a good idea to have the UPS battery replaced with one that costs Rs 700.*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

how old is your ups? you wont get the same battery back up with that rs 700 battery that you got earlier.

check the ampere rating before buying. probably it will be 12v 7mah


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2013)

I bought it in Jan 2009. As mentioned the APC Service Center guy is asking for Rs 1300 whereas my friend said will get one for Rs 700 as well. 

Still thinking is it a better idea to go for newer one since I'm tight with budget.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

since it is been for more than 4 years, the wear and tear of internal components will be higher. a new apc ups is what my suggestion.


----------

